# HO drag racing at Notre Dame



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm gonna enter a 1:1 car in the Cavalcade of Wheels on March 29 and 30 at Notre Dame in South Bend Indiana. I'm asking the car club if I can bring my Portabe HO drag strip for people to play on. I'll confirm if it's a go as soon as I find out.

Classes:

JLTO

magna/xtraction

Prostock lifelike-t


----------

